# Handel Messiah



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Since Christmas is about a month away, I am wondering if you would have a listening session with Messiah. Which Messiah is your favourite?

I have a DVD on the 250th anniversary of Messiah, Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I consider this to be historical since Marriner passed away recently.

Have you been to a sing-along Messiah? It is fun and inspiring.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Since Christmas is about a month away, I am wondering if you would have a listening session with Messiah. Which Messiah is your favourite?
> 
> I have a DVD on the 250th anniversary of Messiah, Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I consider this to be historical since Marriner passed away recently.
> 
> Have you been to a sing-along Messiah? It is fun and inspiring.


My favorite is the first Sir Colin Davis performance-modern orchestra, big chorus semi-stylish attempt at correct practices.

Never been to a sing-along. Only reserved for the shower!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm planning on having a Messiah listening session on a cozy winter evening in mid-December. I have several recordings of the Messiah to choose from...I'll probably go with the Gardiner.

I'm thinking that I might make it a whole Christmas experience. During my listening session, I'll wear something Christmas-y (maybe candy cane pajamas). I'll curl up on the sofa with hot cocoa and a score of the Messiah so that I can follow along while listening. I'll be careful not to spill any cocoa on the musical score!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Here in Chicago, we have the annual Do-It-Yourself Messiah. A long time tradition. All volunteer orchestra and chorus. No recording companies setting up mikes, for sure. But definitely a sing-along that seems to open up classical music a bit to the public.

My recent recording is Paul McCreesh on Archiv SACD.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Do it yourself seems to be my specialty.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The problem with me doing a sing-along is the fact that when I sing most people want to vacate the area! I leave sinalongs to my wife.

as far as the Messiah is concerned I have superb performances by Mc Creesh and Pinnock with Beecham when I want to upset HIP puritans. I've also got the all-male Messiah from Kings. Interesting


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have the Pinnock, but for me Davis One is better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DavidA said:


> The problem with me doing a sing-along is the fact that when I sing most people want to vacate the area! I leave sinalongs to my wife.
> 
> as far as the Messiah is concerned I have superb performances by Mc Creesh and Pinnock with Beecham when I want to upset HIP puritans. I've also got the all-male Messiah from Kings. Interesting


I bought the Pinnock a few years ago after being brought up on Davis One (LSO) and while Pinnock is very fine, it didn't move me in totality as the Davis did/does.

One thing I have to say about the Pinnock, the final Amen is very, very well done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

These are my Messiahs.My favorite? They all have their own merits.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does any has a set of Mackarras conducting the Royal Philharmonic? This is Handel with Mozart enhancement. Larger orchestra and large choir, higher intensity!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Handel knew best. Clarinets don't belong in Handel. It is an anachronism.

As much as I love Mozart, I wish he would have left Messiah alone.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite comes from Pearlman and Boston Baroque on the Telarc label - very vibrant and exciting.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have gotten rid of a few sets, including the all male Higgenbottom (couldn't deal with countertenors). Currently I have and plan to keep the following sets:

Dunedin Consort, Dublin Version

Pearlman, Dublin Version

Marriner, which is a special version, after the first England performance

Westenburg, standard version (and I think a HIP performance)

Morten Topp, Akademisk Orkester (Denmark), standard version

Richter, sung in German


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Since Christmas is about a month away, I am wondering if you would have a listening session with Messiah. Which Messiah is your favourite?
> 
> I have a DVD on the 250th anniversary of Messiah, Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. I consider this to be historical since Marriner passed away recently.
> 
> Have you been to a sing-along Messiah? It is fun and inspiring.


I like most of them, not to fond of H.I.P recordings, but everyone his or hers own taste.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel's Messiah is one of the greatest oratorios ever composed and it is one of those rare pieces in history that was never forgotten since the composer's own life time till today, with large public audiences. This is a historical fact.

My favorite versions are HIP, such as William Christie's, Christopher Hogwood's and many more.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I want to buy a SACD version for Christnas? Which one would you suggest?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I want to buy a SACD version for Christmas? Which one would you suggest?


You can choose from 4

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/57653/medium-SACD


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> You can choose from 4
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/57653/medium-SACD


That list shows the Dublin version I have, which is a very wonderful Messiah.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

hpowders said:


> My favorite is the first Sir Colin Davis performance-modern orchestra, big chorus semi-stylish attempt at correct practices.
> 
> Never been to a sing-along. Only reserved for the shower!


Surprising to hear from Mr. HIP stickler himself.

No, but I agree, the Colin Davis recording is a classic, and I'm quite fond of Pinnock as well. However William Christie takes the cake for me with this work.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> I have gotten rid of a few sets, including the all male Higgenbottom (couldn't deal with countertenors). Currently I have and plan to keep the following sets:
> 
> Dunedin Consort, Dublin Version
> 
> ...


Since posting, I have added Pinnock and Hogwood. I am on a Messiah run, listening over and over, in anticipation of the live concert next Saturday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Since posting, I have added Pinnock and Hogwood. I am on a Messiah run, listening over and over, in anticipation of the live concert next Saturday.


Will that be a HIP or "normal" version?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have McCreesh and Pinnock, but Gardiner is my first love. Back when it first came out, I wasn't listening to classical, but when I heard it on the radio, I immediately went to the record store and got it. It was my first exposure to HIP.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Will that be a HIP or "normal" version?


Good question and I probably would not be able to tell if it smacked me in the face because I am very musically illiterate. This is what the website says:

UMS Choral Union
Ann Arbor Symphony Orchestra
Scott Hanoian, conductor
Janai Brugger, soprano
Meg Bragle, mezzo-soprano
Michele Angelini, tenor
Shenyang, bass-baritone
Joseph Gascho, harpsichord

I am only thankful no countertenor. They had that a couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

I've got it by Gardiner, Marriner, and Pinnock. I'm not sure which one I like best. They are all pretty good. Last year it was Gardiner but the year before I listened to Marriner. 

I also have the Mozart version but I don't enjoy it - not because I don't like his arrangement, but because it's in German and when I listen to Messiah I like to understand it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Good question and I probably would not be able to tell if it smacked me in the face because I am very musically illiterate. This is what the website says:
> 
> UMS Choral Union
> Ann Arbor Symphony Orchestra
> ...


Let's hope you have a nice evening, it's good music after all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Let's hope you have a nice evening, it's good music after all.


Oh yes, I enjoyed even the performances with the counter tenor. 2 days to go!


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Listened to the Gardiner version a few weeks ago. It's an enjoyable piece but I definitely like some other handel works more.

(lol whole thing is on youtube 



)


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I have a fondness for Cleobury's and Higgenbottom's versions---they're quite different from each other and nicely display the spectrum of interpretation.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jailhouse said:


> Listened to the Gardiner version a few weeks ago. It's an enjoyable piece but I definitely like some other handel works more.
> 
> (lol whole thing is on youtube
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about Gardiner's recording is the boy treble (instead of the usual soprano) announcing the angels to the shepherds. Here it is queued up to that part:


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Florestan said:


> The interesting thing about Gardiner's recording is the boy treble (instead of the usual soprano) announcing the angels to the shepherds. Here it is queued up to that part:


That is different, it is fresh and pure. Good stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pcnog11 said:


> That is different, it is fresh and pure. Good stuff.


Right! I expect you would also get that on the Higgenbottom set, which is all male using trebles for soprano parts and counter-tenors for alto parts. But it is more unique to have it on the Gardiner set which has ladies for soprano and alto (as well as a few counter-tenor parts mixed in).

Kind of reminds me of Mendelssohn's Elijah where a boy treble (at least in my set) announces the approaching storm cloud signifying finally rain after a multi-year drought.


----------

